# rotis chix, rotis steamship round, chuck steaks



## K Kruger (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds realy good, Susan.

This is where the (what shouldn't be) vagaries of beef cut nomenclature are irritating. I've no doubt that the package you bought said 'steamship' but it simply wasn't, and that makes it difficult to buy another cut of the same unless you go to the same store (and even that is no guarantee). Steamships can't be 3 lbs; by definition they are cut from the whole round and getting one less than 25-30 lbs is a bitch. Usualy you're looking at 40 lbs or more.  What you had and liked was a piece of something else but without the right name there's no way to know; top round, bottom, knuckle? Who knows?  

The Pyromid still awaits my attention. Yours?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 2, 2005)

midget cow? :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## K Kruger (Aug 2, 2005)

_Very_ midget cow, Scotty.

It can seem like nit-picking but it's really annoying and it is absolute laziness on the part of the cutter or whoever is responsible for labeling, especially when--if you know your cuts and you're in the process of separating the primal--it's so easy to stick the right name on the package.  Dunno--I would want my customers to be able to come back in and say "I want a piece of knuckle [top round, whatever] like I had last week," rather than request a piece of 'steamship' which could literally be a portion  (or even a combined portion!) of one, two, or several muscles.

I'm with you on the rotis. Did a duck last time. Have yet to get the hobo out of the box and really need to test run. Big dinner planned for a group in Georgia Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Finney (Aug 2, 2005)

Kevin, if you haddn't written about the mis-named cut I would have.  That stuff drives me crazy.
EVERYTHING is a London Broil now.  That's not even a cut of meat.  :-X  :-X  :-X


----------

